# Pictures of Quica



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Her slipping out of the bed pic is so cute! all of them really of course, she's just cute in general. 

I've never seen such a colorful coat on a cockapoo, what breeder did she come from?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Adrienne you have to go on you tube and fine the vidios of her, she is so cute it is unbeleavable. i just love her.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

She is so adorable!


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

i LOVE her colours!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures! As everyone else has said, I love her coloring.


----------

